# Voicemail message notification



## conrail (Apr 21, 2013)

using a samsung s9+ on the asda payg network, asda has recently changed from using EE to vodaphone, since updating, (replacing sim card), each day I get a voicemail message notification, even if there are no voicemail messages, I have tried ignoring it for a couple of days, today it showed 3 voicemail message notifications, even though when checking it told me I had no voicemail messages, I have gone through the settings and can't find the option to turn this notification off, I never had this problem before changing the sim, can anybody help and advise me on changing the notification to only appear when I do have a voicemail message please? all help and advice appreciated


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I assume the phone number is also a new number, or is the old one going to be ported over?


----------



## conrail (Apr 21, 2013)

thank you Couriant, kept the same number although it did take asda 3 days to get phone activated, did same to wifes phone, she only lost the signal for 30 minutes beofr new sim and has no problems


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It sounds like maybe a bug with the phone. I found this:


Firstly, access the "Show notifications" setting in your voicemail application by going to your Galaxy S9 Settings.
Here, find and open the Application Manager.
Navigate to all apps.
Scroll and find the Voicemail app.
Tap to open it and then deselect the Show notifications option.
Once disabled, tap the option to re-enable it.
Make sure to check "Show notifications."
Reboot your Galaxy S9 and test that the voicemail works correctly by leaving yourself a test voicemail.
This came from this link, and the original user solved it by using a modified version of the app in question though I don't know how good of an idea that would be.


----------



## conrail (Apr 21, 2013)

thank you Couriant, searched for Application Manager but nothing found, also nothing for voicemail app but there are bixby service and bixby vision in the apps list, I have turned everything off in there


----------



## conrail (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks Couriant but disabling bixby has not worked, the link in your post is interesting but the post says " I installed a modified version of the Google dialler", not sure what that means, if I download google dialler how would I modify it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I am guessing that it was from a non-google sourced location.

Have you spoke to Vodafone to see if they have heard of this?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Are the network settings EE or Vodaphone?
Is the phone's firmware up to date?
Have you set up Voicemail on your new carrier?
Have you left yourself a voicemail message then deleted it to see if the message goes away?

Try this:

Head to Settings by pulling down the *notification* shade and tapping the gear *icon*.
Tap on Apps.
Tap on Phone.
Tap on Data Usage.
Tap *Clear* Data, then tap *Clear* Cache.
Turn off the phone.
Wait 30 seconds then turn on again.
Or:
https://www.orduh.com/remove-voicemail-notification-samsung-galaxy-s9/

If all this doesn't work then you need to contact Vodaphone tbh.


----------



## conrail (Apr 21, 2013)

thank you James, have spoken to asda but they were u able to help, tried to contact vf but long waits in queue,
thank you Virginia, network settings are vf, all voicemail messages when click on delete are deleted but each day the notification appears although there are no new messages, today it showed 3 messages but clicking on it there wasn't any messages, I have checked on data usage, it shows no data usage, I will keep trying vf


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Have you tried calling your own number & leaving a voicemail message then deleting it?
I'd try tuning voicemail off, restarting the phone then turn it on again.
https://mobile.asda.com/help/phones-devices/turn-voicemail-off
If you remove the sim does the voicemail icon disappear & return once the sim is inserted? If yes then you may need a new sim from Asda.
The other suggestion is that did you have any unread voicemails on the account before they transferred to Vodaphone?
You could ask Asda support to send the configuration message to your phone.


----------



## conrail (Apr 21, 2013)

thank you Virginia, I will look into your suggestions, I appreciate your help


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Keep us updated.


----------



## conrail (Apr 21, 2013)

thank you Virginia for your link, I have turned off voicemail; 1.5 hours on hold to vf so give up, did use the online chat to asda where a nice young lady when asked for advice told me to "google it", I told her she had been no help at all and termintated the conversation, this was followed by 4 questions on the level of service received - 0 for terrible to 10 for excellent, they got 4 0's then came the next question, can we put your replys on our website for others to view' I told them to go ahead but I doubt they will, will now give up, no problem when asda were using EE but since the change this problem, wife changed at the same time and has not had any problems at all, so thank you one and all for your help and advice, it was greatly appreciated


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

You’re welcome.
It sounds like Asda has very poor customer service.
How long do you have to run on your contract? I’d be considering moving to another provider after that.
However I would ensure the phone is unlocked to all networks beforehand By trying a PAYG sim in it. They’re usually one £1 or less.


----------



## conrail (Apr 21, 2013)

thank you Virginia, no contract just payg and top up when required, I put £10 on phone on 23rd November last to take balance to £18 and I still have £17 balance left so not a big user, once that runs down to £0 I will look to change, could be a while


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

No worries.


----------

